# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  نرم افزار رسام

## etoshey

سلام
نرم افزار رسام برای رسم جداول ورزشی نوشته شده.
این نرم افزار تنها با گرفتن اسامی شرکت کنندگان مسابقات می‌تواند جدول مورد نظر را رسم کند
این نرم افزار قابلیت رسم شش نوع جدول را دارا می‌باشد که عبارتند از: دوره‌ای ،تک‌حذفی ،دوحذفی ،دوره‌ای- حذفی ، ‌حذفی- دوره‌ای ، فیزو .
از نظر تعداد تیم‌ها محدودیتی برای رسم جداول وجود ندارد و همچنین می‌توان جدول مورد نظر را چاپ و یا به صورت یک فایل عکس آن را ذخیره کرد.
این نر‌افزار در مواقع مورد نیاز شرکت‌کنندگان را به صورت اتفاقی درون جدول جاگذاری می‌کند.(قرعه‌کشی)
همچنین قابلیت تعیین سرگروه را دارا می باشد.
این اولین نرم افزار در حوزه ی مدیریت ورزشی در کشور می باشد.

نظر خود را اعلام کنید(قیمت و پیشنهاد).
هم اکنون جداول به صورت دستی رسم می شود.
نسخه آزمایشی برای دانلود قرار داده شده.
با تشکر

----------


## mmssoft

خیلی اینترفیس خوبی نداره. بهتره بیشتر روش کار کنی. 
نظر من = 100 تومان

----------


## etoshey

ممنون . حتما.

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز نرم افزار خوبی نوشتید ولی امکاناتش کمه مثلاً نمیشه گفت تیم ها چند تا گروه باشند و این امکان رو بده بشه نتایج هم قابل ذخیره نیستند (اگر کار تیمی باشه) مشخصات تیم قابل ذخیره نیست و ... بهتره کلید میانبر هم براش بذاری 

اگر این امکانات رو هم بهش اضافه کنی در حدود 250 هزار تومان البته این نرخ برای سفارشی نیست برای سفارشی چیزی حدود 700 به بالا می ارزه ....

----------


## etoshey

سلام و ممنون .
برای نسخه های بعدی بخش مدیریت نتایج مسابقات نیز اضافه خواهد شد.
در بعضی جداول ورزشی میتوان گروه مشخص کرد.مثل دوره ای - حذفی و . . .

با تشکر از پیشنهاد شما.

----------


## salare74

سلام 
نرم افزار خوبيه ولي محدوديت تعداد تيم ها داره.
كي قراره ورژن جديدش بياد؟
اگه ورژن جديدش بياد پوليه؟

----------


## پیشتاز همه

سلام نرم افزارت قبلا درست شده با بهترین امکانات خودت رو اذیت نکن دوست عزیز برو دنبال یه نرم افزار بهتر من متمانم که تو می تونی در زندگیت یک نرم افزار باحال بسازی.
با تشکر

----------


## muskmusk

لطف کن یکی رو نام ببر ما هم  مطلع بشیم!!!!!؟

----------


## sarasamaei

سلام یه خوره گرافیکشو قشنگ تر کنین بعدشم تا 8نفر جواب می ده اصلاً بکار نمیاد حداقل 32نفرش کنید

----------


## sarasamaei

> سلام نرم افزارت قبلا درست شده با بهترین امکانات خودت رو اذیت نکن دوست عزیز برو دنبال یه نرم افزار بهتر من متمانم که تو می تونی در زندگیت یک نرم افزار باحال بسازی.
> با تشکر


من دنبال همچسن نرم افزاریم اگه هست آدرسشو واسم بزارید . ممنون

----------


## amir2824

پس نسخه جدیدشو کی میزارید ؟

----------


## amir2824

> سلام
> نرم افزار رسام برای رسم جداول ورزشی نوشته شده.
> این نرم افزار تنها با گرفتن اسامی شرکت کنندگان مسابقات می‌تواند جدول مورد نظر را رسم کند
> این نرم افزار قابلیت رسم شش نوع جدول را دارا می‌باشد که عبارتند از: دوره‌ای ،تک‌حذفی ،دوحذفی ،دوره‌ای- حذفی ، ‌حذفی- دوره‌ای ، فیزو .
> از نظر تعداد تیم‌ها محدودیتی برای رسم جداول وجود ندارد و همچنین می‌توان جدول مورد نظر را چاپ و یا به صورت یک فایل عکس آن را ذخیره کرد.
> این نر‌افزار در مواقع مورد نیاز شرکت‌کنندگان را به صورت اتفاقی درون جدول جاگذاری می‌کند.(قرعه‌کشی)
> همچنین قابلیت تعیین سرگروه را دارا می باشد.
> این اولین نرم افزار در حوزه ی مدیریت ورزشی در کشور می باشد.
> 
> ...


سلام  کی نسخه جدیدشو میزازید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir2824

لطفاً نسخه جدیدشو زود بزارید

----------


## amir2824

> سلام
> نرم افزار رسام برای رسم جداول ورزشی نوشته شده.
> این نرم افزار تنها با گرفتن اسامی شرکت کنندگان مسابقات می‌تواند جدول مورد نظر را رسم کند
> این نرم افزار قابلیت رسم شش نوع جدول را دارا می‌باشد که عبارتند از: دوره‌ای ،تک‌حذفی ،دوحذفی ،دوره‌ای- حذفی ، ‌حذفی- دوره‌ای ، فیزو .
> از نظر تعداد تیم‌ها محدودیتی برای رسم جداول وجود ندارد و همچنین می‌توان جدول مورد نظر را چاپ و یا به صورت یک فایل عکس آن را ذخیره کرد.
> این نر‌افزار در مواقع مورد نیاز شرکت‌کنندگان را به صورت اتفاقی درون جدول جاگذاری می‌کند.(قرعه‌کشی)
> همچنین قابلیت تعیین سرگروه را دارا می باشد.
> این اولین نرم افزار در حوزه ی مدیریت ورزشی در کشور می باشد.
> 
> ...


نسخه جدید شو کی میزارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## payametminan

سلام دوست عزیز.میشه نام نرم افزاری رو که قبلا درست شده بفرمایید. با تشکر

----------


## payametminan

نسخه جدید را چجوری می تونم تهیه کنم.با تشکر

----------

